
Show HN: Covet.tv – Shop the Fashion of Your Favourite Shows - pmalynin
https://covet.tv
======
SyneRyder
This is great. I didn't think I'd be into something like this, and yet I've
already found some items I might actually be interested in buying.

Is there a way you can tag the products with the characters that wore them? So
if I click through to a pair of boots, I can see "As worn by: Grant Ward on
Agents Of SHIELD". That isn't clear if I've clicked through via a "more items"
recommendation.

I'm seeing quite a few bugs - the description on the "James Lug Lace Up" looks
scraped/copied due to the bad formatting, and on the SHIELD characters page
you've somehow missed including Daisy, even though she's already in your
database. (How could you miss Daisy?! ;) )

Lastly, the design on the character pages made me think the site was broken at
first. On my MacBook Pro, there are no products shown above the fold, there's
just a couple of tag links & sharing buttons, and I thought the entire page
was blank until I realized I had to scroll down to see the clothes:

[https://covet.tv/coulson/look?id=tyNWr8MMRWhahcC5R](https://covet.tv/coulson/look?id=tyNWr8MMRWhahcC5R)

------
clickok
Nice-- a beautiful, responsive website. What does the underlying stack look
like?

Now all that remains is to fill it with content, which may be somewhat
difficult since contributing users would presumably have to be fairly
knowledgable about fashion[1]. Perhaps there's an opportunity to employ
machine learning here, or maybe some sort of listing that's available online
(or upon request from the showrunners).

\---

1\. Which leads me to think there might be a market for crowdsourcing tasks to
particular demographics-- in this case, underemployed experts on haute
couture. Maybe "Artisanal Turk"? Or maybe "hipster.io"?

~~~
pmalynin
Hey,

Right now we're working directly with the Costume Designers for these shows,
so it is in a way "Artisanal Turk" except that the people who add content to
our site actually worked on these shows. At the moment we're partnered with
costume designers for The Mindy Projects, Madmen, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D and
many others.

Stack is mostly Meteor + React + Semantic UI + TypeScript, with certain custom
backend parts.

~~~
clickok
How do you motivate designers to "flesh out" the full wardrobe/back catalogue?

If the workflow for adding new clothing sets is as slick as the frontend, I
can see how it'd be easy to keep things up to date, but it's something else
entirely having to go back through multiple seasons trying to remember which
items composed an ensemble.

And (not knowing much about the fashion/clothing business) is it reasonably
easy to swap out some items for similar looking ones if the original is not
available (or too expensive), or do you face a problem where sometimes they
just stop manufacturing things and there's no good substitutes?

~~~
jraines
I work on something similar and from my perspective, the swapping for similar
things is the fun part of the problem, and the figuring out what is available
is the nasty part, given retailers' diverse and frequently bad ways of
revealing that info.

------
iamben
I like this, it's well done. Incidentally, it's very similar to how ASOS
started (As Seen On Screen). I remember being able to pick outfits similar to
those in films (Fight Club, for instance).

~~~
pmalynin
I'm glad you like it! The thing that sets us apart is that we are working
directly with costume designers for these shows, which allows us to both
promote their craft and get the most relevant items possible.

------
awinter-py
awesome -- assuming there's a commission model here, this is smart. Giving
creatives (in this case wardrobe designers) ways to self-monetize is the
opposite of ad-tech and really cool.

------
knicks1234
looks cool. kinda like www.pradux.com

------
vblord
No Walking Dead? WTH.

